# Peterborough Motorhome Show Rally



## nukeadmin

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at National Motorhomeshow, Peterborough. in Peterborough, Cambridgeshire starting 18/04/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=374

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I see the listy is creeping up a bit for Peterborough  but we still have plenty of room for quite a few more we have a pitch for 100 8O

We have a new marshal for this show as well ballymoss Peter so I would like you all to be gentle with him please.

Hope to see a lot more of you attending link to the rally
HERE

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> Hope to see a lot more of you attending link to the rally
> HERE
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

booked me tickets yesterday so could you confirm me on the list please. Hoping we have some nice dry weather beforehand!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scottie

aldhp21 said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> Hope to see a lot more of you attending link to the rally
> HERE
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> booked me tickets yesterday so could you confirm me on the list please. Hoping we have some nice dry weather beforehand!!
> 
> Cheers
> Alan
Click to expand...

I have confirmed you alan.
George


----------



## camoyboy

Just booked and confirmed, planning to drive up after work on the Thursday evening.

After last years pleasant weather we are debating on whether to pack the bikes or the canoe!!

Colin and Sara


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder you only have to *10am on Monday 1st April* to book for Peterborough and there are still quite a few on the rally listy showing unconfirmed  :roll: if you cannot confirm yourself please let me know and I will do it for you.

Colin I would bring both just to be on the safe side :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## granny68

*Disabled acces*

Hi,
can anyone advise me please.... I have an electric wheelchair will the club be in a position on the camping site with easy access to the showground or would I be better booking a disabled space ?
Anna


----------



## rayc

*Re: Disabled acces*



granny68 said:


> Hi,
> can anyone advise me please.... I have an electric wheelchair will the club be in a position on the camping site with easy access to the showground or would I be better booking a disabled space ?
> Anna


MHF have a good pitch within the show ground. You will be better off with MHF as you will have Marshalls and other members to help you if the weather is bad. I will not go over old ground from last year but MHF marshalls assisted many people in the Warner disabled area as they were getting distressed by the non appearance of Warner marshalls on their pitch.


----------



## granny68

thanks I was just about to check out the purchase. I assume the club area is close to the path and exhibitors ? If so I will book club

Cheers Anna


----------



## LadyJ

granny68 said:


> thanks I was just about to check out the purchase. I assume the club area is close to the path and exhibitors ? If so I will book club
> 
> Cheers Anna


Hi Anna

For the last 2 years we have had a good pitch which is near to the exhibition area but as with all Warner's shows it is not guaranteed that we will have the same pitch this year I think it all depends on our numbers but as Ray said there will be our marshal's on hand to help you out if you get stuck 

Jacquie


----------



## granny68

Thanks Ladyj
I have booked it  booking no-452925


----------



## granny68

*attendance confrmation*

HI ladyj
could you please confirm my booking. I cant find a way to confirm after provisionally booking


----------



## scottie

*Re: attendance confrmation*



granny68 said:


> HI ladyj
> could you please confirm my booking. I cant find a way to confirm after provisionally booking


Hi
I have confirmed you for the show.

George (scottie)


----------



## granny68

Thanks Scottie


----------



## LadyJ

You now have just over *14 days in which to BOOK for Peterbourgh*folks if your not booked then you will *NOT* be camping in our area booking closes at *10am on Monday 1st April*

Those still unconfirmed on the list are:-

oldenstar
betsy
camperman101
HermanHymer
stewartwebr
corbygeordie
Tricky2
Nedley
serupin
dunniom ?
mickric

Have any of you now booked?

Jacquie


----------



## waspes

Hi Jacquie have now booked and confirmed.
 
Peter.


----------



## gj1023

Hi we have booked and got email confirmation

Gary


----------



## ceejayt

Hi

Booked and confirmed - arriving Friday after work


----------



## CliveMott

We shall be there,
Could do with some support / hecklers as myself and Dave Newel are giving a presentation on Living without a Hookup at that show.
(Well someones got to do it!)

Come on, we are all novices.

C.


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks to Bernies for letting us know you have booked  

That leaves the following still unconfirmed

betsy
camperman101
HermanHymer doubtful ?
corbygeordie
Tricky2
Nedley
serupin
dunniom ?
mickric

Have any of you now booked?




Clive if we make to PB I will def come and hassle you :lol: :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Clive will come to support, hassle and get good advice.

Sue


----------



## mandyandandy

Will be there, not confirmed yet but looking forward to it, not far from us so will be an easy journey for a change. 

Thanks for organising yet again, 

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

mandyandandy said:


> Will be there, not confirmed yet but looking forward to it, not far from us so will be an easy journey for a change.
> 
> Thanks for organising yet again,
> 
> Mandy


Mandy you are confirmed on our list :roll: :?: have you booked with Warners ?

Jacquie


----------



## HermanHymer

*Peterborough Rally*

Thanks for reminder, Lady J. I'm afraid my decision is going to be a 1 minute to midnight (or 9.59am 1 April) one. I only arrive back in UK 18 April and I'm relying on my son to have unSORNed, serviced, MOT'd and taxed then I'll have to do a quick pack up. If all that is scheduled in time, I can make a go-no go decision. Chances are it won't happen so please feel free to drop me if you don't get a response from me, although I will do my best to keep in touch. Many thanks, I plan to day-visit the show if poss so will endeavour to say hi to as many as poss.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Peterborough Rally*



HermanHymer said:


> Thanks for reminder, Lady J. I'm afraid my decision is going to be a 1 minute to midnight (or 9.59am 1 April) one. I only arrive back in UK 18 April and I'm relying on my son to have unSORNed, serviced, MOT'd and taxed then I'll have to do a quick pack up. If all that is scheduled in time, I can make a go-no go decision. Chances are it won't happen so please feel free to drop me if you don't get a response from me, although I will do my best to keep in touch. Many thanks, I plan to day-visit the show if poss so will endeavour to say hi to as many as poss.


Hi Viv

If I haven't heard from you to say you have booked by 1st April I will remove you from the list then.

Jacquie


----------



## mandyandandy

Paid and sorted, just letting you know. 

Many thanks
Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

You have just a week now in which to book for Peterborough Show booking closes *10am 1st April*

Still a few unconfirmed on the rally list

camperman101
Fen_Boy

Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin

*I am Attending*

nukeadmin has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## nukeadmin

No, I am not talking in the third party and gone mental 

I have changed the way the rally section works so if you now add yourself to a rally it automatically posts in the forum thread for that rally to say you are going


----------



## amydan

*I am Attending*

amydan has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## amydan

Booked today


----------



## Tricky2

Hello Jacquie, I have booked today.
Rick


----------



## frizzy

*I am Attending*

frizzy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## frizzy

Booked and confirmed so looking forward to meeting you all. Hope the weather is a bit warmer!!


----------



## LadyJ

Well done Frizzy

Now we still have 1 unconfirmed they being

Fen_Boy

Have you guys booked??????????

Booking closes at *10am Monday 1st April* and if your not booked you won't be camping with us.

Jacquie


----------



## CBcruiser

*I am Attending*

CBcruiser has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

Any more late booker's coming to Peterborough you only have to 10am Monday 1st April if you are so get a move on please




Jacquie


----------



## stu7771

Hi never booked to come to a rally yet.

Can someone let me know what I need to do?

Thanks Guys

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

stu7771 said:


> Hi never booked to come to a rally yet.
> 
> Can someone let me know what I need to do?
> 
> Thanks Guys
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

All details are on the rally page top right hand corner of front page click on the wording RALLYS

Here is a link to the Peterborough Rallyhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=374] Click me[/url]

At the bottom of the listing click on the bit that says" Reserve me a provisional place at this show", then fill in your details and that will add you on to our rally list.

When you have done that you contact the show organiser's which in this case is Warner's and book with them, once you have booked you click on the link in the e.mail you should have got from us when you added your name to our list an that confirms you on our list.

If you don't by any chance get our e.mail just shout on here and I will confirm you.

Best be quick if you coming to Peterborough as booking closes at 10am this coming MONDAY

Jacquie


----------



## stu7771

*I am Attending*

stu7771 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## stu7771

Booked and confirmed. 

As some of you may remember from our postings we were away most of last year on our tour of the moto gp's. We had already left these shores the week before the Peterborough show 2012.

We are only just up the road but will be great to get Lu Lu out and about for the first time this year.

Sue


----------



## florenceoccupation

Hi, just booked for Peterborough, awaiting confirmation. Do I need to do anything else please? 

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

florenceoccupation said:


> Hi, just booked for Peterborough, awaiting confirmation. Do I need to do anything else please?
> 
> Thanks


Hi florenceoccupation

Yes please add yourself to the rally list HERE

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## foote

*I am Attending*

foote has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## moblee

Can you please take us off the list as we will not be attending this year.

Thanks.


----------



## florenceoccupation

*I am Attending*

florenceoccupation has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## florenceoccupation

Jacqueline,

Have added myself and hub to the list. Thanks.

Anita


----------



## LadyJ

florenceoccupation said:


> Jacqueline,
> 
> Have added myself and hub to the list. Thanks.
> 
> Anita


Well done Anita look forward to seeing you there

STOP PRESS

YOU HAVE ANOTHER FEW HOURS TO BOOK FOLKS AS WARNERS HAVE CHANGED THE BOOKING DATE TO TOMORROW 10AM

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*PRE BOOKING FOR PETERBOROUGH NOW CLOSED*

You can still pay on the gate and park in General Camping

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21

Just wondering, is the camping area this year expected to be as muddy as last year?



Cheers
Alan


----------



## jeffro

*petrebourgh*

Going to take my inflatable just in case. jeff


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

For those of you that have not rallied with us before if you would like to download our MHF Window Poster and put your user names and christian names on it it is a great help to us marshals so we can find you on the field if need be.


----------



## suedew

Assistance require

Bringing my bike to have handlebars changed at AS bikes, nothing wrong with the ones I have, just I have short arms :lol: 

John is not coming with me and I cant get the bike on or off the rack, he will put it on for me if some kind soul is willing to get it off the rack for me and put it back on at Peterborough.


Sue


----------



## LadyJ

suedew said:


> Assistance require
> 
> Bringing my bike to have handlebars changed at AS bikes, nothing wrong with the ones I have, just I have short arms :lol:
> 
> John is not coming with me and I cant get the bike on or off the rack, he will put it on for me if some kind soul is willing to get it off the rack for me and put it back on at Peterborough.
> 
> Sue


HI Sue

Am sure we can manage it will send John and Peter to assist you

Jacquie


----------



## millepeed

hi we will get there now till around 8-900 pm is this still ok to get in at this time , sorry work commitments.
vince


----------



## LadyJ

millepeed said:


> hi we will get there now till around 8-900 pm is this still ok to get in at this time , sorry work commitments.
> vince


Hi Vince

Not sure what time they will shut the gates but its usually about 9pm I think, and you will have to stay in the holding field till the morning.

Jacquie


----------



## suedew

Thanks for that Jacquie, will be much appreciated.

sue


----------



## JimM

:roll: 
If you might be having second thoughts about going to Peterbourgh show but dont want to loose your ticket fee.
give me a shout I forgot to book and would like to try and get this year (long story) and I shall be quite happy to refund your ticket fees
:roll: :wink:


----------



## granny68

I believe the info on the show says the gates shut at nine which worried me a bit, but I am sure there is security in case of emergency ie ambulance etc. I have spent so much time in hospital, I think im paranoid :lol: I hope I am well enough to attend, but I do think that tickets are non transferable due to booking being for the number plate as well as person
Anna


----------



## granny68

*fitters at show*

Does anyone know if any of the suppliers at the show will be fitting cameras and sensors (reversing)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just had Warner's list of attendees and guess what we don't agree nothing unusual there :lol:so can we please try to get it right.

On Warner's list I have the following names and I haven't a clue who you are so if you would be so good as to let me know your user name on here then I can add you to our list.

Allen - Reg WJ55 AWA
Harman - Reg N494 NJO
How Reg - GK53 FKG -----SallyGDP
Pilkington - Reg T164 EAG
Willsden - Reg NK12 EXJ

On our list but *NOT* on Warner's list is *Rolybaby* so can you please check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them Roland and let me know what name you booked in.

Thanks in anticipation

Jacquie


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi, 

Just got our tickets for window and not showing we have a child, just checking if this matters. We have printed off booking form and price paid , this includes the child. 

Thanks as always
Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

mandyandandy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just got our tickets for window and not showing we have a child, just checking if this matters. We have printed off booking form and price paid , this includes the child.
> 
> Thanks as always
> Mandy


Hi Mandy

Shouldn't be a problem as you have the booking form but you will need to ask for a child's wrist band when you arrive

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: fitters at show*



granny68 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the suppliers at the show will be fitting cameras and sensors (reversing)


Hi granny68

I think Road Pro will be doing fitting if you book with them before 16th April you get 20% off there fitting price

Phone number is 01327 312233

Road Pro

Jacquie


----------



## granny68

*Re: fitters at show*



LadyJ said:


> granny68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the suppliers at the show will be fitting cameras and sensors (reversing)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi granny68
> 
> I think Road Pro will be doing fitting if you book with them before 16th April you get 20% off there fitting price
> 
> Phone number is 01327 312233
> 
> Road Pro
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for that. I have been in touch and they will see if they can get a camera I , in time for the show, but don't do sensors.
I wont get to the show until Friday now as I am having a transfusion on thurs . Hope you will save me a space please as close to exhibition as is possible would be very much appreciated
Cheers Anna


----------



## mendit

*Peterborough*

Hi lady J &marshalls
We have managed to get the dates of for this show but could not pre-book so will pay on the gate on Friday, can we still get a pitch with you guys ? Missed the Newark so a chance to meet again
Regards Yvonne & Keith


----------



## scottie

*Re: Peterborough*



mendit said:


> Hi lady J &marshalls
> We have managed to get the dates of for this show but could not pre-book so will pay on the gate on Friday, can we still get a pitch with you guys ? Missed the Newark so a chance to meet again
> Regards Yvonne & Keith


Hi Keith

Sorry mate it is a warners show,they will not allow it,you will be able to camp in general camping.
Hope to see you later in the year.
George


----------



## mendit

Thanks George 
May see you around, let us know if anyone pulls out like we had to at Newark 
Keith


----------



## scottie

mendit said:


> Thanks George
> May see you around, let us know if anyone pulls out like we had to at Newark
> Keith


Hi Keith 
I am not there again this year But I am sure one of the rally marshals will be in touch,


----------



## SallyGDP

Hello this is me, Sally How (SallyGdp) I will see you at the Rally. Sorry, didn't know I needed to register on MHF site too


----------



## LadyJ

SallyGDP said:


> Hello this is me, Sally How (SallyGdp) I will see you at the Rally. Sorry, didn't know I needed to register on MHF site too


Hi Sally

Can you please add yourself to the rally list

HERE

Thanks look forward to meeting you there

Jacquie


----------



## SallyGDP

*New Attendee Added*

SallyGDP has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I am still looking for the following folks who are on Warner's List but not on ours, so if you would be so kind to let me know your user name on here it would be much appreciated

Allen - Reg WJ55 AWA
Harman - Reg N494 NJO
Pilkington - Reg T164 EAG
Willsden - Reg NK12 EXJ

On our list but *NOT* on Warner's list is *Rolybaby* so can you please check your tickets have Motorhomefacts on them Roland and let me know what name you booked in because if they do not have Motorhomefacts on then then you will not be allowed to park with us.

Thanks in anticipation

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

We may be able to make saturday & stay sat night Do you know how much one nights general camping for 2 Adults only is ?

Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> We may be able to make saturday & stay sat night Do you know how much one nights general camping for 2 Adults only is ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Phil

I think they would charge you £44 as they don't do one nights camping, you would be better of just coming for the day and camping at a CL near to the show or maybe park in the Travel Inn car park if they will let you

Jacquie


----------



## mendit

If anyone has to drop out of this group we would be happy to purchase their tickets, we are coming but would like to rally with guys & girls 
Keith


----------



## Philippft

Hi,
We are booked into the general area (by error on my part doh!) but will come over and say hello!

Hope it warms up a bit, if not I'll be the guy with a continental quilt on.

Cheers,
Philip & Mena


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Philip and Mena

Sent you a PM.

See you there hopefully.

Martin


----------



## Philippft

VanFlair said:


> Hi Philip and Mena
> 
> Sent you a PM.
> 
> See you there hopefully.
> 
> Martin


Thanks Martin. Looking forward to hooking up with you two again.

Mena sends her love.

Philip


----------



## granny68

*Late arrival*

I have boked from Thur, but cant make it until Friday. Will this be a problem ???

Cheers Anna


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Late arrival*



granny68 said:


> I have boked from Thur, but cant make it until Friday. Will this be a problem ???
> 
> Cheers Anna


No problem at all Anna I have altered your arrival day on our list

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Below is our window poster could you all please download it and put your user names and christian names on it and place in your windows where it can be seen, as it help us find you if we need to.

Ballymoss Peter & Kath and John & I will be on site from tomorrow hopefully :roll: :lol: if for any reason you are not going to make it to Peterborough or arriving on a different day from which you booked please let us know via a phone call or text please*DO NOT*post on here as we may not have internet connection or time to look on here.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 or 0786 767 8605

I will try to post on here tomorrow when we have arrived at Peterborough as to what conditions are like but if you have something to put under your wheels I would bring them with you.

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21

Hi Jacquie,

we are hoping to be there first thing Thursday morning. Any idea what time the gate opens?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## granny68

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> we are hoping to be there first thing Thursday morning. Any idea what time the gate opens?
> 
> Cheers
> Alan


As in the Show info- The camping fields will be open 10 am thurs to 12 md Monday. Hope this helps


----------



## aldhp21

Thanks Granny68,

we'll probably be arriving about 10:30 then


----------



## granny68

*Something to put under wheels*

It sounds like it will be muddy  I hope our rubber mats will be sufficient to move us out :roll: First time away in this van and is not 4 wheel drive and I hope it will be OK. Any other suggestions to help traction most welcome

Cheers Anna


----------



## suedew

Last year the weather was much worse than it is now, the vast majority of vans got off under their own steam, am sure that, had we changed the tyres before the show, we would have had no problems either. I blame John for changing gear when he had got going as that is when he lost traction.
We carry bread trays, as suggested by Uncle Norm, have used them twice with effect ourselves and also a couple of times for others. don't let the thought of getting bogged down put you off, plenty of help available, and it can be a great learning curve.
We still have the fairly useless yellow mats which are a tyre width :roll: drive onto them on mud and the only thing that happens is you lose them under the wheel :evil: we sometimes use them sideways though.

Looking forward to meeting you

Sue


----------



## granny68

suedew said:


> Last year the weather was much worse than it is now, the vast majority of vans got off under their own steam, am sure that, had we changed the tyres before the show, we would have had no problems either. I blame John for changing gear when he had got going as that is when he lost traction.
> We carry bread trays, as suggested by Uncle Norm, have used them twice with effect ourselves and also a couple of times for others. don't let the thought of getting bogged down put you off, plenty of help available, and it can be a great learning curve.
> We still have the fairly useless yellow mats which are a tyre width :roll: drive onto them on mud and the only thing that happens is you lose them under the wheel :evil: we sometimes use them sideways though.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you
> 
> Sue


 Thank you Sue. look forward to seeing you too  What do you mean by "bread trays" don't they have sides ?


----------



## suedew

[/quote]
Thank you Sue. look forward to seeing you too  What do you mean by "bread trays" don't they have sides ?[/quote]

Well they do till you saw them off :lol: 
if you get the really big ones they can be cut in half, one for each wheel, unless you have a tag axle. works best with help if you are a good way from the road, put them under drive wheel move forw rd onto next, helpers retrieve the first lot and put in front of wheels and so on till you get traction.
If you have front wheel drive and need to use ramps reverse onto ramps, again with someone to grab them as you move off sometimes gives enough momentum to get you where you want, alternatively you might take a nasty nose dive.

sue


----------



## granny68

Thank you Sue. look forward to seeing you too  What do you mean by "bread trays" don't they have sides ?[/quote]

Well they do till you saw them off :lol: 
if you get the really big ones they can be cut in half, one for each wheel, unless you have a tag axle. works best with help if you are a good way from the road, put them under drive wheel move forw rd onto next, helpers retrieve the first lot and put in front of wheels and so on till you get traction.
If you have front wheel drive and need to use ramps reverse onto ramps, again with someone to grab them as you move off sometimes gives enough momentum to get you where you want, alternatively you might take a nasty nose dive.

sue[/quote]

Thanks again Sue. I don't think I could get hold of any  I guess anything firm, flat and plastic with holes in would do it though............I do have some collapsible storage boxes..... some where :roll: I will have a think 

Cheers Anna


----------



## rosalan

Such pessimism! I have already put a question into Nukes Peterborough thread, asking the Marshall s what the ground is like, as I am now experienced at being towed off the Peterborough ground. However, if it meant being towed off every time I would still attend the Peterborough Show which, based on the number of stallholders, must be the biggest of the year.

Alan


----------



## oxford-wanderer

We should arrive around lunchtime. 

If anyone would like an unused Shurflow pump(£35) let me know. I recently bought it as a spare but it's no longer required. I will bring it with me.

Looks like the weather is going to be good, or maybe I shouldn't have said that. :roll: 


Paul


----------



## trevorf

Hi Paul

I may be interested in the pump depending on the pressure and flow rate specs.

See you there tomorrow.

Trevor


----------



## trevorf

Hi Paul

I may be interested in the pump depending on the pressure and flow rate specs.

See you there tomorrow.

Trevor


----------



## LadyJ

Evening All

From a very very windy Peterborough Showground gale force at the moment and we are a rocking well 8O ground conditions are good at the moment on our pitch  please God it stays that way :lol: 

We are in our usual pitch I did put our big MHF flag up but the wind is so strong it was bent double so have taken it down again  :roll: hope the wind dies down for tomorrow so we can have it up to guide you to us.

We have no tap on our pitch so I would come full up with water if I were you although you haven't far to go to fetch it with a carrier.

Not sure what the weather is supposed to do tomorrow somebody said the wind is supposed to get worse  

Have a safe trip here all and look forward to seeing you all soon.

Mobile number 0786 767 8605 or 0753 863 6122 if for any reason your not arriving.

Jac & John


----------



## granny68

*Windy weather*

It is very windy here too, but I feel sorry for the stallholders (and yourselves of course). They will probably leave it as long as poss though and those indoors stalls are home and dry. Fingers crossed for the rest of the Showgoers
Cheers Anna


----------



## Sundial

*Peterborough*

Apparently the wind will reach a peak tonight in the early hours. It then continues to drop from then on. Frosty start on Saturday then a dry sunny day with the same for Sunday.....bring it on!

Sundial


----------



## suedew

rosalan said:


> Such pessimism! I have already put a question into Nukes Peterborough thread, asking the Marshall s what the ground is like, as I am now experienced at being towed off the Peterborough ground. However, if it meant being towed off every time I would still attend the Peterborough Show which, based on the number of stallholders, must be the biggest of the year.
> 
> Alan


Pessimistic Moi? no I am an optimist I expect the worst and get loads of lovely surprises  
Being towed by a tractor is a doddle after being towed by a TK Bedford whose driver has forgotten you are there :evil: 
But that was another time and another place.
Very windy here too.
At this rate may have to take the long way round if the Bridge is closed
Sue


----------



## millepeed

hi could someone help please
when i orderd my tickets for this event i put down 2 adults and two children . just checked my tickets for tomorrow when i arrive and it says no of adults/children 2/0
i know i should have checked tickets on arrival but what can i do
please help
regards
vince


----------



## clive1821

millepeed said:


> hi could someone help please
> when i orderd my tickets for this event i put down 2 adults and two children . just checked my tickets for tomorrow when i arrive and it says no of adults/children 2/0
> i know i should have checked tickets on arrival but what can i do
> please help
> regards
> vince


You will find the normal price includes 2 adults and 3 children there should not be any issue, as they might of made a mistake in the printing of the ticket, ill be there from 20:15 tomorrow to help if theres any issue, and i have no ticket as yet lost in the post i guess but hay ho im not worried :wink:


----------



## kbsserv

comin to the show tommorow for the weekend

been in the van today found our leisure batterys duff !!!.

as anyone be round the show today & noticed any batts for sale.

otherwise will have to spend half the morning finding somebody closer to home to supply.

Karl


----------



## millepeed

clive1821 said:


> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi could someone help please
> when i orderd my tickets for this event i put down 2 adults and two children . just checked my tickets for tomorrow when i arrive and it says no of adults/children 2/0
> i know i should have checked tickets on arrival but what can i do
> please help
> regards
> vince
> 
> 
> 
> You will find the normal price includes 2 adults and 3 children there should not be any issue, as they might of made a mistake in the printing of the ticket, ill be there from 20:15 tomorrow to help if theres any issue, and i have no ticket as yet lost in the post i guess but hay ho im not worried :wink:
Click to expand...

thankyou so much for that. i tried to retreve my emails but couldnt as sky has now gone over to yahoooooo and none of my previous emails has transfured over so i couldnt print out email. so sorry about this will be there around 6pm tomorrow
regards
vince


----------



## clive1821

I have not been round the show but most definatley there will be batteries for sale, as at other smaller shows :wink:


----------



## clive1821

millepeed said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millepeed said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi could someone help please
> when i orderd my tickets for this event i put down 2 adults and two children . just checked my tickets for tomorrow when i arrive and it says no of adults/children 2/0
> i know i should have checked tickets on arrival but what can i do
> please help
> regards
> vince
> 
> 
> 
> You will find the normal price includes 2 adults and 3 children there should not be any issue, as they might of made a mistake in the printing of the ticket, ill be there from 20:15 tomorrow to help if theres any issue, and i have no ticket as yet lost in the post i guess but hay ho im not worried :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankyou so much for that. i tried to retreve my emails but couldnt as sky has now gone over to yahoooooo and none of my previous emails has transfured over so i couldnt print out email. so sorry about this will be there around 6pm tomorrow
> regards
> vince
Click to expand...

No probs vince, be nice to see you there jac and john are on site if you need any help


----------



## mandyandandy

Milliepeed we had the same issue , our should have read 2+1 but child missing off. Asked same question a bit back on this thread and reassured it won't matter.  

We are not far away so should arrive around 4.30pm. 

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a reminder that the gates are closed at 9pm tomorrow so please try to arrive before then.

Still windy here but not quite as bad as it was had a few spits of rain but nothing to worry about   



Jacquie


----------



## ceejayt

If anyone has unwanted Saturday night entertainment tickets I am looking to buy two. Didn't order when we booked as wasn't 100% sure we would make it.

Arriving tonight around 6pm to 7pm otherwise hopefully there will be some left to buy tomorrow. 

C


----------



## LadyJ

ceejayt said:


> If anyone has unwanted Saturday night entertainment tickets I am looking to buy two. Didn't order when we booked as wasn't 100% sure we would make it.
> 
> Arriving tonight around 6pm to 7pm otherwise hopefully there will be some left to buy tomorrow.
> 
> C


Hi Chis

Tickets are still available from the information office here

Jacquie


----------



## millepeed

yeaaaaa on our way be there around 7pm
buy for now
vince


----------



## DrRoger

Hi, only coming as a day-tripper, only just got new Hymer. How soft is the ground?
SWMBO is very wary with our new bit of kit. We are only 8 miles north & field next door has grass-frost but is solid.
We'll come and say hello,
Roger


----------



## LadyJ

The ground is fine Roger  




Jacquie


----------



## Friant

Was only able to visit for the day today unfortunately but managed to spend as if we were there for a week! 

Upgraded to the new windblockers, they now have a drop down tent like lining to them. Bought a great double bike cover from the same people and then had a reversing camera fitted from a very pleasant chap DRW ltd I think.

We only went for a look around!
I do love the shows though

Oh, also joined Brit Stops


----------



## lesanne

Hi, been to show today as a day tripper, left van at home for a change,,looking for potential exchange,,(don,t make me laugh) looking around, surely the exhibitors could have spent a little more time in preperation, quite a few with interior defects ,(obvios to the blind) a couple with damp probs, one wouldn,t even start ,freebies from the motor caravaners club ,booklets were all from 2012,(really giving us up todate information ,hope for updates at Newbury..Les..on the posotive side the sun was out....


----------



## aldra

Will look up the new widblockers 

Not long had mine though   

glad to note the weather has been good for you all though

aldra


----------



## mandyandandy

Just got home, had a lovely time, nice weather and found new van converter who had an amazing van, will do write up later. New SOG filter from the boss, nature Pure Filter replacement and joined Brit Stops. 

Sadly had a phone call yesterday morning from my sister to tell my my lovely mum had passed away 10 mins earlier. 87 and had a wonderful life and was ready to leave us bless her. Heart stopped and she passed away. 

Mandy


----------



## aldra

sorry to hear that Mandy

My condolences

as you say there is a time when it is the right time

Sad for those left behind but you seem to have lovely memories of your mum

sandra


----------



## Dinks123

Just back from the show.....had a great time and spent toooooooooo much money!


----------



## bubble63

just a post to thank the marshals , helpers etc 

thanks,

[ oh and a special thanks to every body with a generator  ]

regds neill


----------



## ceejayt

Great organisation, thanks, we had a great weekend


----------



## granny68

Big Thanks to John and Jacqui for being there to assist and for getting us settled in a spot that would accommodate our lift and my wheelchair.  
Because I get very tired and my meds make me tireder I was asleep before 9pm each night so didn't get to meet people ,but hopefully in better weather I can lay outside and see some of you. First time in over 3 years that I have been out (apart from hospital) It was really good to spend spend spend !!
I coped better than I expected despite a fall on sunday which didn't do me much good, it wont put me off  We came home Sunday. I had hoped to have an awning fitted by John Cross but had to get home after falling (silly me) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The first time out with this van and we did have a few hiccups.
We forgot the Genny 
1.Couldn't get the water heater to work
2. The heater supposedly a Webasto seemed to be gas as the switch was truma ????
3. Draughty windows
4. No curtain dividing cab area
5. The gas supplied with the van by the sellers(who assured me it was full) was empty and the wrong bottle :roll: So had to buy 2 more
6. switch on front of seats ?????
7. The van is suppose to be air assisted suspension, but I was having great difficulty staying in the seat (thrown about) I think I will have it changed for Air Ride. It was great in the last van
Quite a bit of language heated ,but I guess he should have checked all that before we left :roll: He was like a bear with a sore head all weekend :roll: but I didn't let it spoil things.  
I will have the van thoroughly checked by Elite. I'm sure they'll get it sorted.

Anna


----------



## Sundial

*Peterborough*

 Many thanks J & J. Missed you this morning - we left at 9am. Great trip up with no holdups and the return home just a little more traffic. Thoroughly enjoyed our extended weekend, thanks to everyone. Til the next time......

Sundial


----------



## suedew

Had a lovely time at Peterborough, nice to speak to so many people.

sue


----------



## trevorf

Good show thanks to good weather and good company. Nice to see some old friends and make some new ones. From the many "sold" signs on vans it looked like the traders had a good show too.

Saw some new idea's on a van conversion where the shower was in the middle and you had to walk through it to get to the rear transverse bed! Good in theory but not sure if it would work in practice. Also saw an expensive new "A" class with fixed rear transverse bed above garage, with the steps folded down to get into bed the bathroom door would not open 8O 8O 8O What was the designer thinking :?: :?: :?: 

Traders selling electric bikes were looking busy but I think the busiest of all was "Motorhome WiFi". People queuing 3 deep every time I passed it!




Trevor


----------



## rosalan

Lady J and John were as always, there to help and support making this years Peterborough show a success for us.
Thanks to all of the lovely chats with old friends and new but a very special mention to a lovely man who came and mended our leaking gas tank and did not turn up for the promised beer. Have no fear, we will seek you out with a bottle or three of the freezing amber.
As for the Sunday night entertainment.... well I am not into Motown music, but watching the three girls in red who were singing on stage saved me several pounds for the price of tablets  . I am only sad I missed their return in black mini's.
Weather was windy (very) damp (depressing) sunny (wonderful) finally springlike (refreshing).

Alan


----------



## JimM

Good weekend I actually got there 
first I must say to plastic plumber sorry about your misfortune But thank-you all the same. 

Now how much i spent I don't want to think about 
new silver screens, lily-pad air blockers ,peggy pegs (so expensive but well I am weak), two sleeping bags lots of little bits & bobs. Oh I for got De-coke for the van it works, so many thanks to 
Having fun (bernard) 
So I don't really want to think how much it comes to but needs must 

Met up with some old (ish) friends and some new ones hope to meet up again at Knutsford / Lincoln. 

To Jaq & John Hi-buy and keep on trucking & also to Ballymoss. 
:roll:


----------



## ned

*Peterborough Show*

Hi,
Just to say thanks for all the organisation by Jacquie and her team. The new van was brilliant and very comfortable and the single beds in the rear were ooh so comfortable. Hillview Awnings fitted the new omnistor awning ,which looks really smart in its brushed aluminium colour scheme. It certainly sets the curved radius roof sides off a treat. Met up with old friends from Hymer international and the show was its usual cornucopia of weird and wonderful to the guy who tries to sell floor mops but no one seems to be interested :roll:

See you at the Northern in July after sunshine (hopefully) In the south of France..........that's Motorhoming   

Cheers........ Ned


----------



## LadyJ

John & I would just like to say thanks for coming to join us at Peterborough and what a nice bunch you all were, we ended up with you all very kindly paying your rally fees apart from one who not only came in and parked himself up in the middle of the field :roll: he omitted to tell us he was there and took off Sunday still not paying up :roll: so if your reading this the none payer don't bother coming again unless you pay your rally fee plus £1 owing.

Sorry I didn't get round to chat to all of you over the weekend, was suffering with a cold.

If anyone took any piccys can you please put them in the
Peterborough 2013 album. Ta


Hope to see you sometime soon at another rally



Jac & John


----------

